# Man dies after car collides with Via train



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 18, 2009)

> There were two train collisions on the weekend in Nova Scotia, one of which took a man's life near Lantz.


http://www.cbc.ca/canada/nova-scotia/story...-accidents.html


----------

